# National Crop Ratings



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The recent national crop ratings were the worst since 1989 and with the record triple digits sweeping the mid-section of the country heading east, conditions will most likely worsen considerably.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...-1989_2-ar24877


----------

